# No Croaker..No Shrimps Needed



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Got my happy arse up at 4am and me and a couple good friends made it to the end of the TC dike by 5am and fishing by 5:45. Found out they had a side bet with another good friend wether I would show up or not...what are friends for..lol
Went east and fished several popular reefs with mainly topwaters.
Water was in decent shape with an incoming tide and a managable wind out of the east then swithing to the southeast. I was happy with the cloud cover keeping the temp. down. There was a little haze from some burning going on toward rollover. 
Had to dodge a couple soakers coming in and anchoring that made us redirect our drifts but for the most part we took it in stride. 
We (three) ended the day with 19 trout to 24" most 16-19" all on topwaters. Did not see the soakers doing much good at all..lol
Tried some plastic around 11am when the topwater bite slowed and were catching a lot of good size sand trout(released). 
All in all a good day spent with some great friends and a few fish as a bonus.:texasflag


----------

